# What do you think of this Animal Print Duffel Bag?



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 6, 2008)

Its 49.99, a bit steep for me right now since I need a duffel bag just for my 3 day-2 nights in Vegas.







But its so cute. I am wondering if anyone of you can recommend any sites (no ebay or amazon as I don't do those) that have animal print duffel bags for cheap. It would be a great help thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the site where I found this bag:

Leopard Black Faux Leather Studded Oversize Duffel Bag @ Amiclubwear Handbags online store sales:Women's handbag,Cheap handbags,Oversize handbag,Leather handbag,Handbag Purse,Leather tote,Suede Bag,Shoulder bag,Designer handbag,Celebrity spybag,Fashi


----------



## Brittni (Jun 6, 2008)

That's so you! I love it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

I love animal prints.  That is the perfect bag for vegas too.


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 7, 2008)

Animalprints are cute, but I don´t like this bag indeed!
The golden buttons and the black leather with the print... TOOO MUCH!


----------



## tricky (Jun 7, 2008)

Not lovin' it. It's a bit much for me.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2008)

go for it. afterall, you're going to vegas!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

I usually don't like animal prints, but that is super cute!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 8, 2008)

I like it! If you're looking for others try TJ maxx or Ross! Everytime I go therre I see an animal print Betsey Johnson bag for pretty cheap.


----------



## msadams224 (Jun 8, 2008)

X


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 10, 2008)

its soooo cute, hot, sexy and glamorous....that makes me feel like a high maintenance, high priced hooker (LMAO...i gotta keep it real)

But it is hot. I want it now. You should get it, you could work that bag.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 10, 2008)

Omg I love it. Its a bit tacky, but I'm alllll about the tacky. [I have a gold vinyl steering wheel cover...and its HOTT!]


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

i wouldnt say its tacky lol its way cute 4 a dufflebag. id buy it and pull it out only whenever u take a lil trip.that way its worth the price and will last longer.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

oh yeah and its VEGAS! lol u could wear a shiney gold spandex catsuit at 10am and nobody would look at u twice. haha


----------



## astronaut (Jun 10, 2008)

It's fierce! I'd love to carry that as a carryon!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

thats cute but can you fit all your stuff for three days in it ?????


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw that same exact bag at one of those Asian Clothing stores, and it was like 30 bucks.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought it! BUT....

from a different site for 32 bucks! And its the same thing but in black...






I think this one is a lot cuter than the one I originally posted. It is the exact same style but different color. And the price was great!

If anyone is looking for one here you go lol....

Versace Style Leopard Plush Weekender Duffle Bag

And talk about fast shipping! I bought this 2 days ago and paid standard shipping for it, and I received it yday!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_thats cute but can you fit all your stuff for three days in it ?????_

 
I am really bag at packing b/c I over pack but this will teach me to pack the right way


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I am really bag at packing b/c I over pack but this will teach me to pack the right way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I forgot it is vegas and bikinis and skirts and tank tops dont take up much room  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...more room for shoes

oh and I prefer the black one too.. it looks fun


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_I forgot it is vegas and bikinis and skirts and tank tops dont take up much room  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...more room for shoes

oh and I prefer the black one too.. it looks fun_

 
Nope they do not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even plan on taking jeans or anything of the sort b/c it will be way too hot end of June. I don't want them sticking to me so I will be packing tanks, 2 bikinis, a skirt and dresses for the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yesssss more room for shoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I love the black one, I am sooo glad I fount it. I'll be sure to take pics of my trip and post it on specktra


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

wait I'm confused...

Did you purchase that secondone you posted? You said something about a black bag...I'm not seeing that when I click your link?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_wait I'm confused...

Did you purchase that secondone you posted? You said something about a black bag...I'm not seeing that when I click your link? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I purchased the black bag, the 2nd pic (post# 17). The print is black instead of brown. Sorry for the confusion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm thats weird, the direct link is there.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 12, 2008)

Ohhh i got ya. 

I don't see small differences like that lol. its still hot, either way u look at it


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 20, 2008)

That is so cute- I'd definitely rock it


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2008)

i think thats GORGEOUS!
i have a similar sized bag but in red for when i stay at my boyfriends.. its very handy and you can fit tonnes of stuff in!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the first one was perfect for VEGAS... but the second black one tones it down more for normal everyday use... and then your price is more justified if you can use it more often and on different trips.

I'm going for 3 days/2 nights to Vegas too.... on July 15th!


----------

